# Is Clomid useful for high FSH?



## kym b.

At my last blood draw, my OB told me I had a very high FSH (25). I asked her assistant if I could try Clomid, and she was like, "sure, whatever," (I'm seriously starting to doubt their level of care when it comes to fertility issues). Thing is, my temps BEFORE Clomid showed a distinct rise... thus, ovulation. I've done two cycles of 50 mg Clomid since, and there has been NO distinct rise. I'm not even sure if I'm ovulating! 

I'm wondering... is Clomid even useful at all for people with high FSH? I mean, it seems like all Clomid is supposed to do is encourage ovulation. Isn't that what FSH does too? So if I'm already too high in that department, what the heck is the Clomid for? 

I'm just at such a loss here... sorry if these are stupid questions.


----------



## MrsRH

I wont go into the pharmacology but clomid works by increasing your FSH and therefore stimulate the ovaries to ovulate

Your FSH is only going to go higher.

perhaps try to speak to the doctor directly again

good luck
x


----------



## kym b.

That's kind of what I thought. Maybe I won't try Clomid again next cycle. I feel like it's just messing everything up.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi Kym -

Just my two cents' worth so do with it what you will, but if I were you, I wouldn't waste my time going back to that OB - you need to see a reproductive endocrinologist. I don't want to be an alarmist, but I suspect you know that with high FSH and low AMH, time is not on your side. OBs are great for general women's health and wellness, but you really need a specialist. Even with normal bloodwork, any woman over 35 who's been trying to get pregnant for at least 6 months should see an RE.

Clomid can help with ovulation, but it can also thin your lining and thicken your cervical mucus, so in some women it can actually make it harder to get pregnant. It's not the right drug for everyone. In my case, my RE skipped Clomid altogether and started me on injectables. (My bloods were all normal but we've been at it for two years now with no luck.) He said Clomid is often prescribed first because it's relatively cheap and easy, but he said it's like trying to kill a mosquito with a cannonball.

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## seoj

I would talk to a Fertility Specialist hun. They are better equipped to answer your questions and help your situation. I also suffer from higher FSH levels- and I'm taking 100mg of Clomid (CD3-7) in conjunction with IUI (intrauterine insemination). 

First though- I went through the Clomid challenge (to see how my body responded to Clomid), I had a dye test (to check my tubes) and blood work to check all my levels. I also had a vaginal scan to make sure I didn't develop any cysts while taking clomid. 

There are other steps that can be taken as well. If Clomid doesn't work for us- then I would move on to injectables, which gives us better odds (but more spendy). We are going to try 3 rounds first before moving on to that though. Figured it was worth a try- and there is still that chance. Just need that one good eggie and sperm to meet!!! haha

Wishing you all the best of luck hun!!!!

Here is some specific info on how Clomid work (looked right to me based on what my FS told me):
https://www.amazingpregnancy.com/pregnancy-articles/268.html


----------



## kym b.

Thanks, all. I just made an appointment with an RE. I guess I was kind of wanting to hold off on that, because it was that "big first step" to admitting my body has a problem I can't fix myself... :( But I guess there's no time to waste, so might as well suck it up and deal with reality!


----------



## seoj

By the by... check out this link (all information I wish I'd had earlier): 

https://natural-fertility-info.com/increase-egg-health

Also, I've read some great posts about Royal Jelly and found this link on one that a woman posted after she got her BFP naturally! After going through IUI and IVF! 

https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=RJ-1034

If I don't get that BFP this cycle- I'm going to use it next cycle... it's not gonna hurt and hey, if there is any chance it could help... I'll try it! lol. 

Thought I'd share. Best of luck!


----------

